# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjejeni nese mundeni

## Einstein II

Kane qene dy sfera A dhe B duke ecur ne nje rruge te asfaltuar.
Sfera A ka pasur 50 kg dhe ka ecur me shpejtesi 80km/h.
Sfera B ka pasur 28 kg dhe ka ecur me shpejtesi 40m/s.
Detyra juaj esht ta gjeni se cilen sfere do t'a kishit pasur me lehte per ta ndaluar:sferen A apo sferen B dhe arsyeja se si e gjetet.
Pres pergjegje

----------


## elen

Sferën dy....

----------


## Einstein II

Ciledo sfere ta thuani dua te me tregoni edhe arsyen se si e keni gjetur dhe jo duke e provuar fatin.

----------


## ooooo

> Ciledo sfere ta thuani dua te me tregoni edhe arsyen se si e keni gjetur dhe jo duke e provuar fatin.


kete kishe per detyre shpie tzotrote per sot :posi:

----------


## KOKASHTA

E para eshte me e lehte per tu ndaluar sepse shpejtesia e saj eshet 80 km/h kurse e te dytes eshte 144 km/h...raporti midis 2 sferave duke patur parasysh peshen dhe shpejtesine nxjerr qe sfera A esht eme e lehte per tu ndaluar.

Un jam ainshtini jo ti!

----------


## Einstein II

shiqo un nuk po them se jam ajnshtajni un vetem ketu kam dalur ta mbroje veprimtarine dhe nese kini ndonje kundershtim nga ajo qe e ka thene ajnshtajni une do tua jap pergjegjen.Po masi tha se je ajnshtajni ti atehere qysh eshte e mundur mes me e dit pergjigjen e nje pyetje te thjeshte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Se po ta kishe ditur pergjigjen une do ta boja hallall nashta ta kisha bo edhe naj pytje qeter po masi e pash ku koke nuk po vazhdoje me tej

----------


## morrison

Po sferen A o burri dheut sferen  A. Raporti eshte me i vogel, s`besoj se do shpjegime me te hollesishme.

----------


## FierAkja143

lol
u a ben mire ky Einsteini juve me kto pyetje!

si kam then dhe here tjeter "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"

----------


## micro-phobia

F= m x v / 1s

A. 50 x 22.22 = 1111.11 N                  pasi 80 km/h = 22.22 m/s

B. 28 x 40 = 1120 N

sferen A pasi ka force me te vogel

----------

